# Congo tetras with Tropheus



## jumpman (May 13, 2004)

I have a colony of 14 sp black Kiriza in a 90 gal that are about a year old, colony has been nice and stable for a few months now and doing well. They currently share the tank with a pair of black calvus and 3 ancistrus.

I have the chance to get some Congo tetras at a good price off a breeder and thought it would be nice to add a shoal of 10-12 to this tank, as the upper regions of the tank are rarely used by the colony or other fish. Congos are around 2-3inches in size.

Any thoughts on this? Anyone kept them together?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i've kept both fish, but not together. sp. black kiriza are a tough little fish, so the combo could work. once your congos pass the 4" mark, and get their teeth working, you could loose a few tropheus, or notice some of them hesitant to feed in open water. IMO.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I have Congo Tetras in one of my tanks (with slower carnivour Tang cichlids) and Tropheus in a few others with quite a mix of species. I never thought of mixing them. Not sure but I would expect problems. Troph far more active and boisterous would dominate at feeding times I think. Not sure you could get the Tetras enough food without overfeeding the Troph.

Oh and my Congos do not use the surface they stay about mid water.

My guess is a big danio would be a better dither.


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

I tried congo tetras in a rift lake setup. They didn't do very well, out competed for food, and if you ask me the, the water is way too hard, + the higher Ph is not conducive to their well being.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

*** always seen rainbows as a good dither fish among rift lake cichlids


----------



## jumpman (May 13, 2004)

Hmm, I've fancied trying Bosemani rainbows at some point, might be a better option perhaps.


----------

